# What ingredients in food cause tear stains?



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been cooking for Fendi for awhile, and I am excited about a brand of food that I have been researching. But I don't remember what ingredients cause tear stains...can someone help me??


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but I think anything that might be allergenic could cause staining, so no corn, no soy, no dairy, no wheat. A lot of people think beet pulp, but I've read conflicting info on that. I've also read that certain preservatives can cause it. The quality of the ingredients is also a key. Does that help at all?

Oh, the Feb issue of the Whole Dog Journal has their dry food analysis. I think March is wet food.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

This helps a lot--thanks! I try to look for the best ingredients so I won't get anything that may cause allergies anyway but it's good to know I'm on the right track....


----------

